# اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه



## lovebjw (2 فبراير 2007)

انا لاقيت كل واحد كاتب موضوع وبيقول فيه اعرف شخصيتك 
اقولت اشمعن انا هو انا صغير فى المنتدى دا ولا ايه 
يلا اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه 
الموضوع منقول على فكرة 
الاختبار طريفا ومسليا .......إلا أنه يستطيع ان يكشف لك جانبا من طبيعة شخصيتك , خاصة تلك التى يراك من خلالها الآخرون ... ولكي تنجح اختار فاكهتك خلال دقيقة واحدة


اما اذا كنت تفضل اكثر من فاكهه واحدة
فأتبع حدسك في اللحظة الاولى التى تبدأ فيها اجراء الاختيار


اختار ,,خلال دقيقة واحدة ,,,الفاكهه التى تفضلها




العنب *التمر
*التفاح *الكمثرى
*الفراولة *البرتقال
*البطيخ *الموز






















































































انتهت الدقيقة ...










النتيجة ...




العنــــــــــــــــــــب


اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط
وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك


نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــــة


اكشف عن بعض مشاعرك حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض



التفـــــــــــــــــــــاح


اذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة



نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة


قد ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد




الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة


اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل
احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك



نصيحــــــــــــــــــــــة


قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك
الاخرى


البطيــــــــــــــــــخ


اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص
الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت
اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك



نصيحــــــــــــــــــــة


قلل من الراحة ضروري لديك كي لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة ********************



التمـــــــــــــــــر


اذا اخترت التمر ........... الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك
وإذا كنت سيدة فانت سيده بيت من الطراز الاول ,,حتى لو كنت تعملين خارج المنزل
حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك
وكذلك بعض زميلاتك



نصيحـــــــــــــــــــة


تمنح الكثير ولا تطلب شيئا الا يشعرك
هذا بالظلم أحيانا ؟؟؟؟
اذا فلا تتردد واطلب بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين



الكمثــــــــــــــــرى



اذا اخترت الكمثرى ....... الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم
يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترى من
الاخرين الا جوانبهم الايجابية



نصيحـــــــــــــــــــة


التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذر في بعض الاحيان ان يتحول الى وهم00




البرتقـــــــــــــــــــال


اذا اخترت البرتقال ............هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة ,انت كثير الانتقاد؟؟
نعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة
خاصة لعيوب الاخرين



نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة


حاول ان تكشف لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الايجابية حتى لا تتهم بانك صائدة العيوب فقط 00
المــــــــــــــــــوز


اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين
الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة
تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد
على التأمل والتفكير السليم



نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــــة


اذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطىء... الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة بل بسبب تراكم الاسترخاء من دون ان تشعر بذلك 00


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههه
يعنى الكلام دة جد ولا هزار 
انا اخترت الموووووووووووووووووووز
شكرا على المضوع النزيه ده*


----------



## lovebjw (2 فبراير 2007)

يا باشا شكر ليك لانك نورت موضوعى 
وغير كدة انت شوف اذا كانت شخصيتك ماشية مع فاكهتك ولا لا 
وربنا يباركك على ردك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 فبراير 2007)

*الكلام حلو وماشى خالص بس 
معلش دورلى على قفص خوخ قصدى على الخوخ عشان دة فاكهتى المفضلة*


----------



## lovebjw (2 فبراير 2007)

ياباشا احنا عنينا ليك 
قفص خوخ هنا للمعلم كيرو يابنى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 فبراير 2007)

*


lovebjw قال:



ياباشا احنا عنينا ليك 
قفص خوخ هنا للمعلم كيرو يابنى 


أنقر للتوسيع...


باشا مين ياعم دا انا كيرو الغلبان 
المهم دة العنوان اللى هتبعت علية قفص الخوخ 
م مدينة 
ش شارع 
ع عمارة 
شق شقة 
لو عايز اى تفاصيل تانى انا تحت امرك حبيبى*


----------



## lovebjw (2 فبراير 2007)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *
> 
> باشا مين ياعم دا انا كيرو الغلبان
> المهم دة العنوان اللى هتبعت علية قفص الخوخ
> ...


معلش ممكن حضرتك تبعت السواق بالعربية 
عشان الواد اللى شاغل على التروسيكل بتاع الخوخ دلفيرى داسته عربية نقل وهو بيودى لزبون 
المهم الواد دا راح المستشفى وصابعه يعينى اتجزع  اه اصله من الصعيد الجوانى مش من اى حتة يعنى 
ومش بيعرف يسوق وصابعه مجزوع امبارح داس على 87 عيل من بتوع مدراس احد هم والميس بتاعتهم وهم جوه الكنيسة 
فانا اقولت لا بلاش مخاطرة وحضرتك تبعت السواق احسن


----------



## bahooor (2 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااا  على الموضوع الجميل بسسسسسس انا بحب المنجى


----------



## lovebjw (2 فبراير 2007)

يا باهر باشا مفيش اجمل منك 
صدقنى المانجة خلص بس اول ما اجيب هاقولك علطول يا باشا


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (3 فبراير 2007)

*


lovebjw قال:




معلش ممكن حضرتك تبعت السواق بالعربية 
عشان الواد اللى شاغل على التروسيكل بتاع الخوخ دلفيرى داسته عربية نقل وهو بيودى لزبون 
المهم الواد دا راح المستشفى وصابعه يعينى اتجزع  اه اصله من الصعيد الجوانى مش من اى حتة يعنى 
ومش بيعرف يسوق وصابعه مجزوع امبارح داس على 87 عيل من بتوع مدراس احد هم والميس بتاعتهم وهم جوه الكنيسة 
فانا اقولت لا بلاش مخاطرة وحضرتك تبعت السواق احسن 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه
حلوة الحدوتة اللى مش مفهوة خالص دى اوك اول ما صحبى يرجع عجلتى المركونة عندة بقالها 2سنة هبقى اركب عليها اخويا اللصغير يجيلك على اساس انة السواق تديلة قفص الخوخ بقشيش اللى فية النصيب واوصفلوا بيتنا فين وشكر الله سعيك*


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*طب ليه الغلاسه دى بقى يالاف*
*انا بح بالمانجو*
*مفيش اعمل فيك ايه بقى*
*بس يلا انا اختارت التفاح والموووووووز*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*بس بجد موضوع جميل خااااااااااالص*
*كتر من المواضيع دى اوك*
*ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (25 مارس 2007)

وانا ههديك اغنيه يا حلاوتك ياستفندى ياابن عم البرتئان
موضوع رائع كالعاده يا باشا ومن غير كلام انت التوب فى كل شىء 
بس بجد انا بحب المانجه وملقتهاش .. يبقى كده معنديش شخصيه ولا ايه ..؟ :ranting: 
وقبل ما امشى احب اسمع اغنيه العنب العنب 
:yahoo: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين
الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة
تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد
على التأمل والتفكير السليم
بامانه صح هههههههههه بس انا فى حاجات تانى بحبها اكتر بس هو ده اللى اخترته فى الختبار بس انا فعلا كده بارده جدا ههههههههههههه وكسلانه بس مش تخينه هههههههه
حلو اوى يا باسم شكرا ليك​


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> *طب ليه الغلاسه دى بقى يالاف*
> *انا بح بالمانجو*
> *مفيش اعمل فيك ايه بقى*
> *بس يلا انا اختارت التفاح والموووووووز*
> ...



شكر يا تويتى يا عصفورتنا السكر لردكى الجميل 
ومعلش يا تويتى انتى عارفة ان دا مش مواسم المانجة اجيب منين مانجة انا 
ونورتى الموضوع يا تويتى يا سكر 
وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> وانا ههديك اغنيه يا حلاوتك ياستفندى ياابن عم البرتئان
> موضوع رائع كالعاده يا باشا ومن غير كلام انت التوب فى كل شىء
> بس بجد انا بحب المانجه وملقتهاش .. يبقى كده معنديش شخصيه ولا ايه ..؟ :ranting:
> وقبل ما امشى احب اسمع اغنيه العنب العنب
> :yahoo: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​



يا مينا باشا 
انت من غير ما تعمل اي حاجة شخصيتك اللى زى السكر واضحة موت للكل
ام بخصوص الاغنية اللى حضرتك طلبتها 
انا هاشغلك البلح البلح البلح
وشكر يا باشا على الرد الجميل من شخص مفيش اجمل منه 
وربنا يباركك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

جاسى قال:


> الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين
> الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة
> تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد
> على التأمل والتفكير السليم
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
طب الحمدلله ان انتى مش تخينة 
وبطلى كسل كدة وانشطى عشان كدة كدة بعد الجواز هتبقى نشيطةغصبن عنكى 
والعيال اللى انتى بتقولى عليهم ملايكة وبتحبيهم هتعرفيهم كويس 
وجوزكى هيكون هو كمان بيشخط وينطر ويقولكى عايز اكل انا جعان 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
فخليكى نشيطة من دلوقتى احسنلكى 
شكر يا جاسى على الرد الجميل دا يا باشا 
ونورتى الموضوع 
وربنا يبارككى يا جاسى يا عثل


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

بامانه يا باسم انا وبقرا اللى انت كتبه ماما بتقولى اللى انت قلته ده ههههههههههههه
انا بجد مسخسخه هههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك  على الموضوع الجميل انا بحب التفاح  بس فى حاجات تانيه بحبها اعمل ايه بس من مواصفاتها انا كرهتها ربنا يسمحك بس بجد موضوع لذيذ شكرا ليك اوى اوى


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا ليك  على الموضوع الجميل انا بحب التفاح  بس فى حاجات تانيه بحبها اعمل ايه بس من مواصفاتها انا كرهتها ربنا يسمحك بس بجد موضوع لذيذ شكرا ليك اوى اوى



انا اسف لو انتى كرهتى حاجة بسببى بس زى مانا بقول مش كل الناس هتنطبق عليه كل الاوصاف 
ويا كاندى انتى شخصيتكى هى اللى بتحدد الفواكة مش الفواكة هى اللى بتحدد شخصيتكى 
وشكر يا كاندى على الرد السكر 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

جاسى قال:


> بامانه يا باسم انا وبقرا اللى انت كتبه ماما بتقولى اللى انت قلته ده ههههههههههههه
> انا بجد مسخسخه هههههههه​



يلا يا جاسى سليلمى على مامتكى 
وقوليلها باسم بيقولكى كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا تنتا عشان عيد الام


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

حاضر يا باسم عنيا الاتنين:smil12: ​


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

تسلملى عينكى يا جاسى يا ثكر


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*يعنى ياباسم نعمل فيك ايه*
*عقدت الكل من الفواكه بتاعتك دى*
*عاوزين باااااقى الفواااااااااااكه*
*كمل المواضع بقى والا انت عارف :t32: *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## محب للمسيح (25 مارس 2007)

لالالالالالالالالالالا ملكيش دعوه بالفواكه انتى عيش وحلوه بس :spor22:


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*ده انت مستقصدنى بقى*
*فى كل موضوع كده يعنى حاااااااضر*
*عموما حااااااااااضر ليك موضوع تتزنق فيه*

:smil13: :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

خلاص يا تويتى الدور دا عندى 
انتى دايما كدة يا تويتى تيجى بالشكل بتاعكى كدة ونلاقى ناس طلعة تجرى وراءكى ومقستصدينكى كدة دايما 
مش عارف ليه مع انكى سكر بجد يا تويتى 
مش عارف ليه الناس بتقصدكى 
خلاص يا محب المسيح انا بس عايز اقولكى ان تويتى خدت افراج لسه من كام يوم فبطلنا نجبيلها عيش وحلوة 
بس انا هاقولك ليه هى دخلت السجن 
عشان واحد اقعد يرخم عليها وهى تقوله يابنى انت مش قدى ومفيش فايدة 
فخد بالك من نفسك
واتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*يعمى الواحد قاعد فى حاله وساكت*
*وكافى خيره شره*
*يفاجئ فجلءة كده بمصايب وبلاووووى تتحدف عليه*
*اشهدوا يا اعضاء روووك وخلق الله*
*شايفين محا ولاف بيعملوا معايا ايييييييييييييييه*
*يعنى ربنا على الظالم :t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

يا تويتنى انتى مش شايفة انى بهدده واقوله ان انتى كنتى قاعدة فى حالكى 
بس لم تترنفزى متعرفيش حد قدامك
وانا بقولها دى تويتى سكر بجد 
وانا عامل ادافع عنكى 
وتيجى تقولى انى مستقصدكى 
ماشى يا حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*ياسلام يا اخويا*
*لسه فاكر حزب المحبه *
*وبعدين بلاش كلام التوريه ده*
*اللى ظتهرة مدح ومعناه ذم*
*بلاش الحركات دى بقى *
*هو اللى نعمله فى الناس يطلع علينا *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

يا تويتى لو انتى بتعملى كدة انا مش بعمل كدة 
وانا كل مرة اقولكى فيها حاجة بكون بقصدها 
يعنى لم اقول ربنا يخدكى       من مجد لمجد باكون بقصدها بس 
فهمتى 
وانا مش بحب الف والدوران 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
قال توراية قال


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

واضح اجيبلك عيل صغير يقولك يعنى ايه ياخدك اوكش ياباشا كله سلف ودين


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

ايه اوكش دى يا تويتى انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*جاى منين حضرتك*
*مش واخده بالى*
*يعنى اوك*
*ايه مش عاجبك كلامى يعنى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اعترض كده*
*وانا اخلى المنتدى كبه يجرى وراك بالشوووووووم*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

طبعا مانتى حبيبكى كتير فى المنتدى والواحد غلبان 
شايف يا بن الفادى مين اللى عامل يكسر حزب المحبة 
بقلبها الحجر عايزة تدوس على حزب المحبة شايف يا بن الفادى


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

انااااااااااا حاشا وكلا لا ولن يحصل ابدا واقعد ساكت بقى صدعتنى


----------



## merola (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

فعلالالالالالالا انا اخترت الفراولة بس مش عندى عربية و لا اى حاجة ادينى يا رب


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

امين يا رب اديها 
وادينى انا كمان 
وادى لكل الناس فى المنتدى الا العصفورة بتاعته 
هههههههههههههههه
والعصفورة عارفة نفسها كويس 
بس يارب اديى للعصفورة عريس زى السكر كدة زيها بالظبط 
عشان العصفورة زى السكر بجد ومش تورية يا عصفورة


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*




merola قال:


> فعلالالالالالالا انا اخترت الفراولة بس مش عندى عربية و لا اى حاجة ادينى يا رب



شكر يا مارويلا للرد 
وربنا يبارككى 
ونورتى الموضوع 
وربنا يديكى ويدينا


----------



## merola (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

بقة كدة بتعاكسها قدامى و كمان بيتقول عرررررررررريس


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

انانفسى ان ربنا يديها عريس فى دماغها 
عشان هى وجعت دماغى على الاخر صدقينى


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

:smil13: 
*شكرا يالاف*
*وميرسى يارب يسمع منك*
*وتجيلى عربيه اوبل او b.m.w*
*وعقباااااااااااااال السامعييييييييييييييييين*


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

ههههههههههههه
بس انا عارف ان انتى نفسكى فى ايه الاول 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

فى ايه بقى
يا ابو العريف
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*




> الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> 
> اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف
> ...


_شكرا جدا يا باسم على الموضوع العسول ده_
_انا بموت فى الفروله_
_شكرا يا باشا_​​​​


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*




twety قال:


> فى ايه بقى
> يا ابو العريف
> ههههههههههههههههههه


انتى عارفة ونا عارف والعارف لا يعرف 
واللى مش عارف يتصرف
مش دا مثلكى المفضل يا ست تويتى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*




emy قال:


> _شكرا جدا يا باسم على الموضوع العسول ده_
> _انا بموت فى الفروله_
> _شكرا يا باشا_​​​​



يا ايمى مفيش حاجة عسولة اكتر منكى يا اختى يا عسل انتى 
وشكر يا ايمى على الرد السكر دا 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

*بقى كده*
*ماااااااااااشى ياسيدى*

*خلاص مش عاوزة اعرف منك حاجه*
*السؤال لغير الله مذله*

*مردودة ياباشا فى الافرااااااااااااااااااااااااح*


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا تويتى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويارب الافراح تيجى بسرعة يا تويتى عشان فى ناس هتموت عليها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

*للدرجادى يابنى انت عاوز تتجوز*

*معلش لما تكبر شويه*
*هندورلك على عروسه ترضى بيك*
*قصدى تتجوزك*

*وتعمل كده زى كوبتك مع استير*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

ههههههههههههههههههه
فاقد الشى لا يعطيه يا تويتى 
ههههههههههههههههههه
وانا نشكر ربنا فى كتير بس النفس 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

ايوة ايوة 
انت هتقولى 

ورينى واحده بس من بتوع النفس

ويابنى انا لو عاوزة ربنا يعلم اللى يحصل
بس يلا

السيط ولا الغنى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا سلام على التواضع يا تويتى يا سلام


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

طبعا

انت فاكر اييييييييييييه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

ههههههههههههههه
انتى شكلكى عايزة تنامى يا تويتى خشى نامى احسنلكى
هههههههههههههههههه
وانشالله بكرة الصبح هاجبيلكى عريس 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

تويتى انا فى الشات استنيكى ولا ادخل انام


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

معلش ياباشا انا الشات بايظ عندى
بدخل ومش بلاقى مكان اكتب فيه :smil13: 
مش ينفع ادخل الايام دى

ابقى نشوف حل

وانت مش هتروح القداس ولا ايه


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

لا فى اسم يسوع هاروح وانا خلاص هاقفل النت دلوقتى واحاول اقعد شوية اصلى 
وامين ربنا يملك اليوم بكرة بايديه الحنونة الجميلة دى 
طيب اقولكى تصبحى على خير يا تويتى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وزى السكر


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

والف سلامة يا تويتى على الشات 
وانشالله ربنا ينطعه بالسلامة


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

*وانت طيب ياباشا *

*متنساش تصليلى بس*

*وسلم على بيروووووو*

*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

ميرسى ياسيدى

ومش عاوزة عريس خاااااااااااااااالص

خليه للى يعوووووووز

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## kamer14 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

ومش بيعرف يسوق وصابعه مجزوع امبارح داس على 87 عيل من بتوع مدراس احد هم والميس بتاعتهم وهم جوه الكنيسة 

ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه تحفه بجد يا لاف


----------



## lovebjw (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*




kamer14 قال:


> ومش بيعرف يسوق وصابعه مجزوع امبارح داس على 87 عيل من بتوع مدراس احد هم والميس بتاعتهم وهم جوه الكنيسة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه تحفه بجد يا لاف



يا قمر ميرسى لردكى يا باشا 
وربنا يبارككى يا جميل على الردود السكر دا 
ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*

انا بحب البرتقال
بس انا مو هيك (خاصة لعيوب الاخرين)


----------



## lovebjw (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الفواكه*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> انا بحب البرتقال
> بس انا مو هيك (خاصة لعيوب الاخرين)



ياباشا انت سكر واحنا كلنا عارفين انك مو هيك هو احنا لسه هنعرفك من كام يوم 
نورتى الموضوع يا سكر 
وربنا يبارركى وشكر على الرد يا اختى العزيزة


----------

